# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Meer kans op hart- en vaatziekten rondom vliegvelden

## Leontien

Het is al gebleken uit eerdere onderzoeken dat mensen die dichtbij een vliegveld wonen lichamelijke en psychische klachten ervaren. Je kunt dan denken aan een verstoord slaapritme, nervositeit, ergenis en een verhoging van de bloeddruk. Nu zijn er uit twee onderzoeken, een Amerikaanse en een Engelse, bewoners die vlakbij vliegvelden wonen ook meer kans hebben op hart- en vaatziekten.

De Londense wetenschappers keken naar ziekenhuisopnames en sterfgevallen ten gevolge van hart- en vaatziekten bij 3,6 miljoen bewoners van buurten rondom vliegveld Heathrow. Zij vonden dat de mensen die te maken hadden met het hoogste geluidsniveau 10 tot 20 procent meer risico liepen op hart- en vaatziekten, beroertes en coronaire hartziekten.

Onderzoekers van Harvard en Boston University analyseerden gegevens van Medicare, een landelijk verzekeringsprogramma van de Amerikaanse overheid. Deze combineerden ze met informatie over het geluidsniveau van passerende vliegtuigen in 2218 postcodegebieden rondom vliegvelden. In postcodegebieden waar de vliegtuigherrie 10 decibel harder was, bleken 3,5 procent meer ziekenhuisopnames plaats te vinden vanwege hart- en vaatziekten. Mensen in straten met het hardste geluid, meer dan 55 decibel, kwamen het vaakst in het ziekenhuis terecht.

Wat vind jij van de uitslagen van dit nieuws?

----------


## Wendy

Zou dat kunnen komen door de schadelijke stoffen die vrijkomen bij het stijgen van de vliegtuigen?

----------


## Flogiston

Ik denk eerder aan stress.

Het is bekend dat herhaalde blootstelling aan geluid stress veroorzaakt. Dit geldt ook voor vertrouwde geluiden zoals die van vliegtuigen voor mensen die in de buurt van een vliegveld wonen, of van (vracht)verkeer voor mensen die in de buurt van een weg wonen.

Enkel de zogeheten atonale geluiden, zoals het geluid van een beekje, een waterval, of de wind in de bomen, zijn niet stressverhogend.

Alle andere geluiden brengen ons onbewust in staat van alertheid. Dat is een erfenis uit ons verleden, toen een opkomend sterk geluid meestal een teken was van naderend onheil. Het adrenalineniveau stijgt, stresshormonen circuleren door de bloedbaan.

Wanneer dit gedurende langere periode dagelijks gebeurt, heeft dat een nefaste invloed op het lichaam - vooral op hart en vaatstelsel.

----------

